# Shift Lock Problem



## MaryRdz92 (Oct 23, 2010)

My 1999 Nissan Maxima won't shift from Park, and I'm freaking out. 2 of my friends, who are pretty car-smart, have no idea what to do. My dad removed the front console thing, and when you push the button on the stick, there's a little metal thing that won't go all the way down. Only if I move the stick enough, the metal thing does move and I can get it to shift out of Park.

Is there a hidden Shift Park override button in my car somewhere?

What to do?


----------

